# GS3.....Initial thoughts



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, I arrived home with this yesterday, after having had it in the back of my car for 3 days! It weights a comparative ton. To set it up1, all I had to do was plug it in and fill it with water, and away we went. But, I thought I would remove the water tank first to give it a wash out, but this is not as simple as you think! You remove the drip tray which itself has 2 locking pins in which if not seated correctly prevent the machine from working. The very accessible water reservoir slides out, but to remove it, you have to unclip the water pipe, and that is where the fun started!. After 10 minutes I gave up (MR B, please explain!) so just filled it with water, switched it on, then when at temp pulled a goodly amount of water through.

The information panel gives you a good amount of information. Luckily my son was on hand to show me how everything works. I hate bloody people who do not read the instruction book and just press buttons and hey presto!

So, put a cup under the first button and pressed it and it dispensed enough water for a double espresso. So, this time loaded the pf, set some pre-infusion for 5 seconds, tamped and away we went. I must have struck lucky as although I did not time it, the pour seemed spot on. made a cappa next which was just as nice. I then had to box my grinder up as it is going out on loan and set up a Brasillia RR45I have as a spare but have never used before. That took about 3 shots to dial in and actually gives a surprisingly good result.

So, what do I think? Well, I am well known for swimming against the tide, but not this time! the machine is sturdy, well put together. The side panels come off with two large screw things revealing a beautiful interior. The ball joints on the steam and water wand work majestically. Once you understand all the button things it is simplicity itself to use. I am going to try and get it line fed next through a water filter, then I will be happy. It seems to heat the group head whilst the boiler is heating up. I have no idea if that is correct or not but it seems ready to use very quickly as opposed to waiting 45 mins for the group to heat through.

Is it the best coffee machine in the world? I dunno...I doubt it, but it does give you satisfaction from being an owner and that is very important. Of I had shelled out the 5k or so these are then I would still be very happy. I liken it to driving a Rolls Royce. We all know there are better cars available, but at the end of the day they are not a Roller. I will no doubt put up some pics etc soon, once my son has shown me how to change the display name from the rude descriptions he has put there to something else!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Could this finally stop the compulsive purchase dissorder


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Could this finally stop the compulsive purchase dissorder


If your offering odds for a bet on No...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

GS/3 and a K10 PB (or RR45).... Can you really imagine that he'll stay with that setup for more than a few weeks?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I strongly doubt weeks Bet on the days :-o


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And don't forget the veloce...although he's been that quiet about it, It might have gone already


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

David has the bonus of being able to put the GS3 through its paces and if he decides it's not for him, he will have a disorderly queue of appreciative punters happy to take it off his hands. Win, win whichever way you look at it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Veloce is sitting in the background.......I have always had pump machines, up to the point of buying my first L1 in early 2013. I do love the levers. Hopefully, whilst I am trying out the GS, QM will get off their arses and sort a method of converting it over to line fed. Must say though, the GS is very easy to use and am enjoying it so far. Perhaps we should start a new thread and have a competition.....£2 a ticket, all proceeds to the forum. State how many days you think I will keep it for! Maybe pm's would be a better way to Bootsie or someone, to keep it impartial!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Winner takes the machine when you're done David?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That might be one step too far charlie, but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Could this finally stop the compulsive purchase dissorder


were very alike and it's only a matter of time before david and I do a deal with my Vesuvius


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not happy with the Vesuvius then?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

slas111 said:


> were very alike and it's only a matter of time before david and I do a deal with my Vesuvius


Dfk likes his cappas mate. He would need a machine that's got a decent steam arm on it...


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Haha very true i also only drink cappas we use same beans we change things all the time

But yes the steam arm is rubbish on the vesuvius

I will change it eventually


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Not happy with the Vesuvius then?


Just been humerus

Cant imagine a consumer machine that can match it including the gs3


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is more than one bean guys......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

slas111 said:


> Just been humerus
> 
> Cant imagine a consumer machine that can match it including the gs3


Just because you are born in a stable, it does not make you a horse.........Bernard Manning


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

slas111 said:


> Just been humerus
> 
> Cant imagine a consumer machine that can match it including the gs3


Slayer should easily match it and maybe beat it? (Not 100% sure on this) . I do not think the GS3/Speedster/Slayer (even the L1?) are consumer machines, they are 1 group commercial machines. Lots of cafes use them to make many many cups a day.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

charris said:


> Slayer should easily match it and maybe beat it? (Not 100% sure on this) . I do not think the GS3/Speedster/Slayer (even the L1?) are consumer machines, they are 1 group commercial machines. Lots of cafes use them to make many many cups a day.


Slayer / Vesuvius control pressure profiling in a different way and the slayer may have some functions that the Vesuvius doesn't have around adjusting flow rate perhaps ?

Gs3 needs a strada mod to be able to replicate pressure profiling.

The Vesuvius has the steps of pressure profliling that I don't think the slayer one group does

One has a steam arm that can steam small and big amounts of milk ...

Stock speedster doesn't do pressure profiling as far as I'm aware ( some people may have modded there's to allow this ,with a series of pumps and bumps )

Gs3 was designed to be used as a catering functions machine also ...

You need to be a reasonably small cafe to be using any of those machines, in a one group format in a commercial environment . Perhaps for cart the l1 ( Callum has done this ) and gs3 ( grindsmiths pop up? ) might give you enough ...


----------

